# how do you take off shift knob



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

ive been searching and i cant take off my shift knob, i used a few wrenches and with full strength i could not even budge it but i did manage to ruin it,....so now am i stuck with this shift knob??? BLOODY HELL!!! anuyopne knoiw how to take it off i have a 94 sentra xe


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Liquider said:


> ive been searching and i cant take off my shift knob, i used a few wrenches and with full strength i could not even budge it but i did manage to ruin it,....so now am i stuck with this shift knob??? BLOODY HELL!!! anuyopne knoiw how to take it off i have a 94 sentra xe


You search.

LIKE THIS


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

**puts head down in shame*** i went to search by user. no wonder it gave 0 results back...errr....why the hell is it so hard to take the f'king thing off...any ideas on how i can cut it?? i already ruined the leather


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

Liquider said:


> **puts head down in shame*** i went to search by user. no wonder it gave 0 results back...errr....why the hell is it so hard to take the f'king thing off...any ideas on how i can cut it?? i already ruined the leather


take a razor or sharp object and cut it


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

thanks! im gonna try to take it off today, ive been driving for 2 days with a ripped knob  lol


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

I've always wondered if there is any risk of damaging something by twisting the shaft too hard? Has anyone ever broke something below the shaft by twisting the knob too hard? It seems like hack sawing it off would be safer.


----------



## nismoB13 (May 20, 2003)

BikerFry said:


> I've always wondered if there is any risk of damaging something by twisting the shaft too hard? Has anyone ever broke something below the shaft by twisting the knob too hard? It seems like hack sawing it off would be safer.


No, I dont think u can break anything, unless your heavy handed lol... u might hear a pop but its just the glue breakin away! I replaced mine twice the otherone looked too (rice like)! It was a $5.00 K-mart one


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Haha well I was thinkin about grabbing a 2 1/2 foot long pipe wrench from work after reading these posts, but I think I'll hack saw it to be safe. I know Murphy's Law is just waitin to kick me in the ass for somethin.  How much did you guys cut off?


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

im done, took 3 guys and about 2 hours of cutting...first we tried twisting...that failed miserably...then we got to the knife took about an hour of cutting on all sides and we got the main thing off...then the real biznitch came...there is like a cap on the top....its weird and we tried twisting...no luck, then we tried cutting...no luck. Then we got a piiler and started taking peaces off slowly...eventually we got the shift knob on with a hammer... this will stress you out if your not prepared for it  im happy i just got mine off tho(its laying in 17 peaces in my trunk)


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Liquider said:


> im done, took 3 guys and about 2 hours of cutting...first we tried twisting...that failed miserably...then we got to the knife took about an hour of cutting on all sides and we got the main thing off...then the real biznitch came...there is like a cap on the top....its weird and we tried twisting...no luck, then we tried cutting...no luck. Then we got a piiler and started taking peaces off slowly...eventually we got the shift knob on with a hammer... this will stress you out if your not prepared for it  im happy i just got mine off tho(its laying in 17 peaces in my trunk)



Thats what i did, cutt the damn thing off, i had the hardest time i have ever had with any shift knob! its dead now though!


----------



## Khorne (Dec 11, 2003)

Good God! As a newbie to this forum i was looking for these "questions of the universe" type questions.... This is definately one i had.. man, and I really want to get a new knob for my car too. So what was the knobby thing made of after you cut the main part off?


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

its made of rubber like substance...the outside is rubber...the inside is like super strong rubber man...the inside i couldnt cut off i just used a plier and then shaped it until i could get the knob on....this was the first DIY thing ive done on my car and im proud of it =) its good when you do things yourself to the car, you have more pride in the work


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

Be careful when you take it off because if you put to much pressure on the shaft you can easily bend the shift forks in the tranny or even bend the linkage, and those are a hell of a lot more fun to fix than the shift knob, if you know what I mean.


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Hold on, so the only way to remove a shift knob is by cutting part of your shifter off? How did you rethread the shifter for the new knob?
Maybe I'm retrated and I just read it wrong. Either way ...... ???


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

No, you don't have to cut the shifter to take your knob off. Just make sure you have some sort of wrap around the knob, clamp something like a vice-grip on it, and just give it all your might. Its glued with something that just does not want to budge. Have fun cursing and yelling while you're at it.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

While we're on the subject, I'm gonna be replacing the shift boot... The piece of dash trim that the boot is attached to just pops up right? What about taking the boot off of the dash trim piece? Is the boot just held by a plastic ring type of thing that pops off of the dash trim?


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

i recommend that you use a flat head screwdriver to push the metal tabs in, i swear i was gonna break them off the first time when i felt them bend the tabs are on the hand-brake side and theres two of them, you probly already knew this though. i never actually looked at the underside so i can't tell you how its fastened.


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

O.K. I just did all this.. The shifter knob came off by twisting with an 18" pipe wrench. although i did put some soft jaws on a pair of vise grips and clamped them to the shifter to avoid damage to anything else. POP the knob came off. Now, when you replace the boot it is clamped between two pieces of plastic held together by metal clips(the ones you push on and can't get off)i.e. the clips that hold the back wheels on a bigwheel. I tried to get them off without breaking the little plastic posts they are on, it didn't work. What I did was cut the rest of the plastic flat and screwed in 3/4 tec screws from the bottom up. It looks good and the top plastic piece covers the tops of the screws. Here is another thing to keep in mind you are going to have to stretch the hell out of it if you buy one from the parts store. Most of them come with a smaller bottom on the boot. have fun and if I missed anything let me know. Just remember take your time the results will show.


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

Confusious Say: "F*#%ing twist it" ::gong sound:: :jump:


----------

